# NYU vs USC (not a question about which one is better, but more about how they differ)



## notalent (May 12, 2008)

ok...i know this is a very redundant question but it's always interesting to hear from people. 
what do you guys think makes the difference between USC and NYU film production program? 
What are their emphasis or what's their characteristics? 
what's nyu's profile? and what's usc's profile? (I keep hearing, nyu focuses more on indie films while usc hollywood style etc).
pros? cons?
I don't ask which one is the best, but which one would suit a person who would like to make movies that are thought provoking, sociological and psychological and at the same time artistically appealing.
thank you so much to those who will answer.


----------



## R.J. Collins (May 12, 2008)

I have had the pleasure of being able to visit USC and digging pretty deep into the Cinematic Arts program and am very impressed by it. But i haven't looked too much into NYU simply because i live in Cali and it would be way too much money to fly out to New York. Anyway from the sounds of the direction your headed and all the things that i have taken in about both of the schools it sounds like you are a candidate for NYU.


----------

